# Naughiest thing you did at school?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

for me - getting into stupid fights when i was in primary school.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Stabbed someone with a pencil. Thug life


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

I used to always pretend to be sick and go to the nurse's office so I could get sent home. This went on until like high school 

I also got into some petty fights, but someone always either started with me or one of my friends


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

We did a lot of stuff in band when our instructor had a heart attack and was out for a few months.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

****post on the school computers


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Throw books out of the window, this carried on until one hit a teacher oops.


----------



## PeachSorbet (Dec 15, 2014)

It wasn't even bad, I only got in trouble because I was young;; but I wrote fu*k in my best friend's year book.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Jaywalked in front of the school and got a ticket. That's right, i'm such a badass.


----------



## animallover101 (Dec 10, 2014)

I kind of talked back to my orchestra teacher last year.... kind of xD I didn't mean to


----------



## Dunmer (Apr 5, 2014)

I guess it won't hurt to say that I used to tresspass around abandoned properties a lot, or do "urban exploration" if you're going to be nice about it, on my own or with a friend. 

One time while going to an old hunting lodge and breaking in (the window was only locked by a primitive mechanism that you could open with a knife and the right know how, I'm not a brute that destroys other peoples property, even if it's abandoned) we actually found about 6 trash bags filled to the brim with tobacco. So, this was probably a stash used by smugglers. :tiptoe
We didn't want to take any of it, but also weren't going to call the cops, as it would bring into question what we were doing there in the first place. So we just decided to leave it be and move on. 

I have a few more experiences like this if anyone wants to hear them. :b

Edit: I just noticed that the title says "at" school, rather than "while in" school, but I already bothered to type it out so meh, I'll leave it as is.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mutually masturbating some chick in my geometry class.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

-Stole a bunch of cokes out of a cooler in the back of somebody's truck during a football game
-Gave a girl five bucks to show her tits in class when the teacher left the room
-Asked out the principal's daughter in front of him during lunch because some guys dared me. Like two months later when he took me out of class for something else he threatened to kick my *** if I ever pulled something like that again.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Skip school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I skipped school to work on my community service hours that were a requirement for my American History class.

It was working at a pet cemetery at an adjacent county shelter. It took a half hour to get there and I was mowing grass that was really tall. They completely neglected the cemetery. As I scraped dead grass off of grave stones, I saw one with my dog's name on it and started bawling. He wasn't even three years old at the time and the thought of losing him freaked me out.

My parents were called by the school - they never questioned me after hearing what I was doing.


----------



## Marv1991 (Dec 16, 2014)

Skipped school pretty regularly in the later years, because I hated it.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I once failed to make a complete stop at a stop sign within school grounds. Mind you this was in a barren neighborhood with a speed limit of 15mph and little to no traffic. A police cruiser in the distance spotted me and pulled me over. I would have gotten off with a warning had I not had 3 other people in the car. You see, with a provisional license in my state you can only have 1 person in your car at all times. I was issued a ticket and was ordered to court. I am a naughty citizen.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't really know if this is "naughty" but considering I was too scared to act out or anything in school, it's one of the only things that comes to mind. In high school we had a teacher who asked us to suggest ideas for things we could discuss in class. When I made my suggestion, the teacher flat out dismissed it as stupid and gave me the reasons why. I was really angry so later in that class period when we were told to write a short paper on a topic of our choosing, I wrote all about that and directly argued against everything he had said earlier. I almost chickened out from turning it in, but my best friend convinced me to. I got an A on it. It might be the most passive aggressive thing I've ever done.

Other than that, I got in a ton of fights (we're talking arguments, nothing physical) with my childhood best friend in elementary school to the point where other kids would go to the teacher like, "Haley and Summer are fighting AGAIN." And the teachers would have to come and force us to stop fighting. It got so bad that for three years we weren't allowed anywhere near each other except at recess. Somehow we're still friends to this day while neither one of us speak to any of the other friends we had then.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Once wrote a swear word on my Maths book in pencil. I quickly erased it before anyone noticed.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

-skipped a ton of school
-walking out of a few classes


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I called a girl fat when I was in first grade and made her cry. And then when the teacher confronted me about it I started crying. :haha


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

In middle school,I slammed my classmates head on the tile floor until the teacher pulled me off of him.I did it because he touched my backpack.I don't remember why that bothered me.I think it was because he bothered me a lot.Later the office lady tried to make me feel bad by telling me hes going to have a headache for the rest of the day.


----------



## wyatt622 (Dec 21, 2014)

There was woods behind my house and I rode the bus. I skipped school like every day in freshman year. I would just wonder around in the woods pushing myself to go deeper and deeper every day. I almost got lost in those woods I was so deep in one day but I was making a trail and I don't know what happened but somehow I got turned around and could find the trail I had been making and yeah.... it was scary but eventually I found my way back to the house.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I got a detention freshman year because I was doing homework for another class.
I used to make out intensely with my then bf before school started.
My last year of high school I skipped a lot


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Legit forgot to bring a completed assignment to school one day. Told the teacher and asked if I could go home and grab it during my free period (didn't get any other permission to leave school other than that) - so I walked home, got the assignment, and brought it back to school. ****ing rebel.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I "vandalized" a school desk with eraser (step aside, badass coming thru). 

The school made a big deal about it though and embarrassed me in front of my peers when I had to wash it off. I also almost full out cried about the whole thing, thankfully I held it together. It was the only time I've ever gotten in actual trouble throughout my schooling.


----------



## Direction (Jun 24, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Stabbed someone with a pencil. Thug life


OMG me too! I got suspended freshman year because I hit a vein and blood spurted everywhere, but it was my friend (who didn't get an injury at all) so we were cool and my parents didn't really care =P It was just a stupid little thing I guess, I already got into a good college so It does nothing against me. Good times


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I dumped vegetable oil on top of a stairwell.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I was kicked out of year 6 because I'd terrorise the class. They had to lock me in a room and call the police... I was a little ****. I had lots of friends though funny how that works out xD


----------



## strangler (Jan 5, 2015)

let's see:
-I fingered my lady friend in the library
-in a period I was weekly sent out of history class with a mate because of laughing during the whole class
-I skipped most of my gymnastic lessons
-I was drinking alcohol in the schoolyard:clap


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Masterbate. Oops.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Mutually masturbating some chick in my geometry class.


Lals  must have been fun


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Almost started sexy time with my X-GF who buckled up my belt and as she already did that and we layed there under the bed a teacher walked in a said: "Bed time.. WT! Why are you here Christoffer? Go back to your room!"

And I was like.. **** **** **** ****.. >_> how do I get my pants on without being noticed..
The teacher was jsut standing there in the doorway waiting...

Soooouuuu I took pants on right in front of him as he looked and ran off to my own room >_<

Next day.. Got warning and was send home for a wile as extra punishment.

Oops...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Me and a few friends put soap in our teachers water bottle :/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I use to skip class with a friend, smoke a few bowls, and drive to Oregon for tax-free munchies.. then go back to school to catch the last period. I only got in trouble once, when I skipped an entire day without permission. Oh and when I was in elementary school I got yelled at by the principal for the stupidest thing... there was a bathroom in the back of the school that was pretty much never used. My friends and I would hang out in there instead of go to recess when we were like 8 years old, and someone caught us and we got lectured and our parents were notified. So dumb.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Printed "goatse" across 200 A4 sheets of paper and stuck it to the side of the sports hall.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Threatened to kill the I.T technician because he wouldn't stop looking at my computer screen. I thought I was going to get kicked out of the school for it.

There's more to it than that, but I can't be bothered explaining.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

I used to steal stuff in high school, we were on a college campus so we had to pay for lunch. I pretty much just stole my lunch since I had no type of money. I regret doing it back in the day but I don't do it now


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Saleemaslam said:


> Throw books out of the window, this carried on until one hit a teacher oops.


Omg 

What happened then? Did the teacher get hurt?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm way to embarrassed to say . 
But 
I was very very bad . And should have gone to jail for some things .


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Grog said:


> I'm way to embarrassed to say .
> But
> I was very very bad . And should have gone to jail for some things .


The world must know of your sins


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skip class


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

When pokemon cards got banned at my school, me and my friend started a black market for them. 

We'd usually operate at the back of the tennis courts

Pretty badass right? ;D


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

thevenacava said:


> Omg
> 
> What happened then? Did the teacher get hurt?


Me and my friend used to do it as a joke because the teacher used to piss us off, no idea how hurt she was tbh but we did get a bollocking when she came up to complain, feel so bad for doing it now but got off scott free


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Walked out multiple times.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Whistleblower for some kids looking at porn. They didn't know I couldn't whistle.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*pushed a boy, who had been teasing me, into an iron fence at age 7(he started crying)
*skipping school/being late _a lot_, especially after age 14
*smoking in school
*talking in class
*writing on walls
*coming to school drunk(with friends)


----------



## Thought Junkie (Jan 2, 2015)

Smoked weed with some friends before school, and went to physics class. Was pretty fun.
Got kicked out of my french class for laughing too much with some friends.
Skipped class a lot during my senior year of high school. 

Nothing too big. Never got in a fight or anything (even though I wanted to a few times)


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Saleemaslam said:


> Me and my friend used to do it as a joke because the teacher used to piss us off, no idea how hurt she was tbh but we did get a bollocking when she came up to complain, feel so bad for doing it now but got off scott free


That's so bad yet so funny :b


----------



## JoeyGent (Jan 14, 2015)

Throwing rubbers, pens etc from the window at the kids below. Robbing keyboard and mouse from science, snapping the lock on the grit salt bin and throwing it at everyone (that went on for quite a while). Picking on a teacher cos she was fat, which I regret. Robbing more s***, few embarrassing fights. Too much cheating at tests and wagging school.


----------



## Dragonskull (Jan 10, 2015)

In the 6th grade I masturbated in class while the teacher was in there. Also did wanked it on the bus twice the same year. I was a pretty messed up little kid.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

6th grade I was bored and decided to create my own comic book series. Sold a few copies of my first edition before the lunch aides told me to stop. I didn't listen. :b


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-showing up to school high and/or drunk often in HS
-suspended for punching some guy in the head in HS
-throwing snowballs at some guy's car in elementary school
-skipping school


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

- missed home works, especially later on in school
- skipped a few times
- skipped games lessons
- had sex in the common room


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JoeyGent said:


> Throwing rubbers, pens etc from the window at the kids below. Robbing keyboard and mouse from science, snapping the lock on the grit salt bin and throwing it at everyone (that went on for quite a while). Picking on a teacher cos she was fat, which I regret. Robbing more ****, few embarrassing fights. Too much cheating at tests and wagging school.


Rubbers? You mean things you use to erase with, right?

That term means something else that would likely get you in more trouble in the United States.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I was passing notes with another girl once, when one of the guy's in my class caught it and showed it right where my friend could see it. I had wrote "bi***" really big across the paper.

Skipped school alot as well. Another time a teacher called me out to talk and said I'm giving her an attitude. Often when I get nervous with an assignment or project, I just sit in class the whole time doing something completely different.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

When I was younger I think I had anger issues. I remember choke-slamming one of my friends because he had pissed me off (he was thin like 80 pounds), I got in a stupid fight that got broken up almost immediately, and I almost choked a kid out after he threw a ****ing base at me for nor apparent reason.

High School? Nothing really... Except for the fact that I was not there half the time and when I was, I never really did my work (which I later came to regret). I would sleep in class a lot; I was always tired from a lack of sleep.

As far as getting high, maybe came to class a couple times buzzed off codeine. Was gonna do much more than that, but I ended up dropping out (and into independent schooling) before I had the chance. Good thing I didn't though, I might have gotten caught.

had sexual fantasies for maybe a few classmates/teachers, but they were never more then just that

lol, and this is really lame, but I'd like to add the fact that I would often erase everything my Science teacher had written on 2 different whiteboards for the class to copy/take notes. She would get really pissed off (I was in 7th grade) because she would have to write everything all over again and she would use the same information for multiple periods. I would always make sure to do it when she wasn't looking.


----------



## JoeyGent (Jan 14, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Rubbers? You mean things you use to erase with, right?
> 
> That term means something else that would likely get you in more trouble in the United States.


Oh lol okay, I had no idea what it means, but I'm guessing its rude?

Yes I mean "eraser"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JoeyGent said:


> Oh lol okay, I had no idea what it means, but I'm guessing its rude?
> 
> Yes I mean "eraser"


Sorry - it's not so much "rude". 
It can be used as shoe covers to wear outside on rainy days, or a vulgar term for "male contraception". It didn't sound that that was being thrown at students. :duck:lol


----------



## JoeyGent (Jan 14, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sorry - it's not so much "rude".
> It can be used as shoe covers to wear outside on rainy days, or a vulgar term for "male contraception". It didn't sound that that was being thrown at students. :duck:lol


 we

:lol


----------



## illachick (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn I'd have to think really hard I was pretty much an angel from pre school to high school graduation, but there was one time in 9th grade math class when I just shut down. I must have been having a really bad day because when my teacher asked us to do something, I just wouldn't do it, he confronted me about it and said that it wasn't like me to behave that way. I felt so bad after that, I still wish I hadn't done that.


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

haha I'm glad I found this thread. It brings up a lot of good memories. 

Band Class: I played percussion/drums and I would go totally offbeat and screw the entire song up for the class. There were a lot of drummers and no one would tell the teacher who it was. The instructor also had this issue with wearing cologne like AXE in his class so I would spray it into the air when he wasn't looking and he would get pissed! I also would eat pistachios and throw all the shells in the bass drum. Can't recall anything else I did in band.

Computer Class: Got suspended for looking up inappropriate pictures. Me and my friend used to open the disc drives of the computers and as the drive would come out we would punch them until they broke and wouldn't come out anymore. Also put gum in a number of things on the computer. 

Bathroom: I used to get paper towels, soak them in soap and water and stick lots of them to the ceiling. Also used to piss on the walls and one day the vice principal pulled me out of class to ask me about it haha. 

Misc: Got suspended for smoking on school property, stole money, threw gum in a girls hair from across the room.

The days when grabbing boobs wouldn't get you slapped. I would live these days over in a heartbeat!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

"Naughty" naughty? Umm... I spied on the boys' restroom a couple of times


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

darkhoboelf said:


> *In middle school,I slammed my classmates head on the tile floor until the teacher pulled me off of him.I did it because he touched my backpack.*I don't remember why that bothered me.I think it was because he bothered me a lot.Later the office lady tried to make me feel bad by telling me hes going to have a headache for the rest of the day.


Daaaaaaaammm bro... issues... hate to see what you do to a chick that crosses you...

guess Id see you on I.D XD lol im jk

but me and my friend we'd draw crude pictures of guys w/ balls for chins

trying to make eachother laugh XDDD


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Got the headteacher and dupty head to watch me access the schools server and make eight admin accounts. The tecnition was called in to fix the problem and he couldn't find any traces of it. However I was able to login to them.

Another regret was when the wood tech teacher went off for a week or two because his wife had a baby a selfish immature child deleted everything off his files. And from the recycle bin, The tecnition couldn't retrieve the files and had said there was no hope. However it took me 15 minutes to restore 96% of the lost files. You ask why I regret doing that? Because I bribed him two cans of cherry coke to do it  The guy was alright. I should have done it out of kindness and respect. I know two cans of coke is hardly breaking the bank but its the principle


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

got sent to the headteacher once in primary school for talking too much.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

- Skip a lot of classes
- Used to trash the bathrooms with a friend
- One time in grade 3 my teacher happened to notice that the last few pages in my spelling notebook were dedicated to doodlings of naked bodies that I did with a friend when we were goofing off...yeah. She must of thought I was a little perv because even before this inciident there was a time I brought in a soccer magazine that I was showing off to my guy friends and she asked to look at it. And of course it being a sports magazine there are random models in lingerie posing on the pages and so she turned to the teacher she was talking to and kind of gave a shocked expression.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

sneaked of to the shop.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I showed a bunch of people on the bus my... ya know... sausage in kindergarten. Everyone was doing it, it was considered cool, ok??? We weren't perverted!!!!


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was extremely well behaved in school, aside from some rebellious moments spurred by friends in late elementary school and middle school.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hanging up a 10x5m picture (many a4 pages taped together) of the goatse picture.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Putting a tack under the teachers chair, sucking d in the bathroom


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

skipped classes, got sent to the principals office for other reasons


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I brought a knife to school. -_-


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Cussed out and almost slugged a girl who was bullyin' me in 5th grade. She was askin' for it though.
Probably did that to a couple other bullies but they didn't whine to the teacher. In elementary school I got a reputation as a guy who you could safely pick on for months until I suddenly started cussing and punching, haha.
Middle school I got lunch detention for talking in class once.
Highschool I yelled at a teacher 'cause she was asking me to do some extracurricular stuff I didn't want to and I was too anxiety to tell her I didn't want to until I started freaking out and lost it.
Then senior year I went on hydrocodone/oxycodone from once a week at start to erryday for anxiety 'till realized what I was doing and quit opiates partway through the year. 
Took etizolam for anxiety in the bathroom many times. Snorted MXE in the bathroom at school dances, fieldtrips, and other "fun" events. One of my best memories of highschool (not even kidding, this was great) was going to one of those state science competitions (basically the worst imaginable situation for a drug that makes you retarded) in a group of me, 1 kid who knew the material as much as me, someone sort of clueless, and 2 chinese kids who hardly knew english. The thing is I snorted enough MXE beforehand I was pretty much holing the bus ride there (a tip fell off my earbuds and I was too high to figure out how to put it back in), the text on the questions was waving and I had to read everything like 5+ times to get what it meant, was walking funny, could hardly write, basically totally out of it. Everyone on my team knew we were clueless (but were somehow clueless of my highness). Then by some miracle we place in the top 10 of 30 teams and the best team of newcomers (there were quite a few of them). MXE = magic, or everyone else there was higher than me.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I spilled milk on the tray during lunch. 
Went out of campus for lunch when you weren't suppose to
skipped school


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Think...I've seen this thread before....

Anyways, I broke into my hs with two friends and did $25k worth of damage. Thank Gods for insurance. Besides that skipped school a whole lot. Got pops for that once *ouch*. We were pretty good, we only got caught skipping once. And we skipped a LOT. I can't believe I even graduated.

We went across the street everyday and got high, even drank beer a few times during lunch. We were bad.


----------



## SamanthaRose16 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hit my teacher with a paper ball and put my acting skills to good use and blamed it on my friend.

Skipped class mainly every day 

Pepper sprayed all the bathroom stalls, some girl walked in and starting choking, so did i, but it was fun


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Smoking pot in the bathroom.


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

In middle school one of the cookie machines broke, and there were free cookies to be had.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Told another kid to **** off when I was about 5. He started crying and told on me. The headmaster asked where I got it from and I said my mum. My mum got asked to come into school and then broke down in tears when she found out that I said I'd got it from her.

Hahaha! Hilarious looking back.


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

Let's see:
*I tried to flush like three rolls of toilet paper down the toilet
*Back in 5th grade when I was a safety patrol we would hold open doors and I would shove rocks in my door like a door stop then abandon my post
*walked around school barefoot
*walked around school with an ax, shield and helmet (it was a cardboard ax mind you, oh but I did bring a hack saw into school for a presentation)
*walked around school with a blue afro
*threw a rocking chair at a kid in the library
*kicked a kid while he was hallway swimming
*jumped a fence to get into school because I was tardy
*played mine craft and ate food literally all day
*organized a quiditch tournament and broke many yardsticks in the process
*had a water balloon war complete with a water balloon catapult
and strangely enough I never got in trouble for these things, I go to a weird school.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

7pm-ish at night. Sitting with a friend at school on a bench in front of her dorm. Holding her hand. Started spelling words on her hand with my thumb. She started making funny sounds and became really squirmy. Realized she was ticklish. Continued to tease her until I was satisfied.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

walked out of a lesson


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably the worst thing I did in school was bully these two separate loners in my grade 5 class. Oh yes, its true. Back when i used to be "popular" i used to pick on kids. Sometimes I would verbally insult them, i dont really remember what i said. Another time me and my friend bullied this kid so bad he had an anxiety attack and hid inside a cabinet in the back of the class. I feel really bad for my actions. Yes i deserve the same or even worse, and i have. I dont think ive ever apologized to those two kids (i still have one added on facebook)

Another bad thing ive done was go to school high on several occasions.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Killed a frog.


----------



## HauntedByAFreak (May 20, 2015)

I rarely went to school due to my mental health issues but when I did turn up I was usually very drunk or stoned. This once resulted in my throwing up down the back of a radiator in one of the classrooms.

I spent a lot of time on 'report' (where your behaviour get monitored lesson to lesson) for little thing such as setting off the gas in science labs or fighting, usually with certain teachers. I think I did more weird things in school than naughty.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-7th grade I got up in the middle of science class and wrote on the white board Destroy Them All. I was just mad at this one girl because she didn't like me back. 

-Also in 7th grade, I broke a caution wet floor sign by kicking it. And I was sent to the principals office then I just got up and ran away while a cop was chasing me. I outran the cop. 

-In 7th grade summer school I didn't want to be there so I wrote on a piece of paper **** The Principal and handed it to him and thats how I got kicked out. 

-In 8th grade, I was having a meltdown because no one was passing me the ball in gym class so I went around the school slamming doors as hard as I could and I broke a window kicking it. I was known as "the kid who broke the window" for the rest of public school. 

-In 9th grade, I had another meltdown because I forgot to take vyvance and that year was pretty ****ty anyways. I ended up vandalizing most of my small Christian private school. Went to classrooms and knocked chairs down wrote bad stuff on white board and changed temperatures. I nearly got kicked out but I didn't. 

-11th grade there's this public drive on the computer which everyone has access to and many people save their work on the public drive, even teachers were saving their homework assignments and class overviews to the student drive (they're a bunch of idiots for doing that) So one day, I just decided to delete everything in the public drive. There was outcry in the school, I got caught and suspended for a week. 

-12th grade, I didn't do anything too major. But I did turn off lights while people were in the bathroom, walk out of classes frequently just for fun, write bull**** answers on tests, and as some guy was sitting down, I decided to pull out the chair. Holy ****, I couldn't believe that worked. 

I'm definitely more mature now. I still can be pretty impulsive in my decisions and I still often don't think before I do stuff. But I woudn't do the same stuff I used to do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xxDark Horse said:


> -7th grade I got up in the middle of science class and wrote on the white board Destroy Them All. I was just mad at this one girl because she didn't like me back.
> 
> -Also in 7th grade, I broke a caution wet floor sign by kicking it. And I was sent to the principals office then I just got up and ran away while a cop was chasing me. I outran the cop.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's scary stuff. Was that driven by issues? If you had it to do over again, would you have done it?


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

Marv1991 said:


> Skipped school pretty regularly in the later years, because I hated it.


Same here


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

when i was 9 i was a pretty naughty kid. I remember going into my class room at lunch time and trashing the place and also throwing peoples bags into the swimming pool.. I was a d***


----------



## LostBorn (Feb 19, 2013)

I wore a hat in class.:surprise:


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Get high a few times before class. That was fun, but hard to act normal.
Ditch school a bunch.
Break into a storage room and steal exams. Used them to pass class.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll give some detailed descriptions because I want to entertain you guys.

-In kindergarten, I yelled "****" when I was stacking letter blocks and they toppled. The teacher asked my parents if they used that language at home. They certainly didn't at the time haha I can only guess it was my exposure to GTA at the age 4.

-In my 1st grade class, there was a point system for each table group. Some award would be given to the winning group of the week or month, I don't remember. I was pissed that another group won and not mine so I erased their winning points. All the kids pointed their fingers at me and because I was so talkative and threw papers at my teacher (according to my parents), she had enough of my *** and sent me to the office. She went off thinking I was following behind her but I stayed and sat down, criss-cross apple sauce and all the kids had their mouths open, their eyes glued to me. I was wondering what'd happen next and then the teacher appear out of the door and firmly says "come with me." I was crying since that moment and throughout the meeting the teacher, office staff, and my parents had. I became a goody two shoes since then. Of course I still make mistakes.

-Halfway through 6th grade, my family and I moved to another city. Because of some stuff that happened in my life at that point, I hated socializing and preteens/teen in general. I would tell everyone to screw off or say something mean. One day at lunch in 7th grade, some girls sat at my table because I was sitting alone. I told them to screw off and threatened to stab them with one of my thousand knives that I had in my backpack and I'd give them a bloody face. Don't worry, that was BS just to get them off my back. Then I hit one of them with my backpack, which was a damn brick. Then I went off and hid in the bathroom. I thought I was in the clear and then the bell rang for 6th period. I was in my English class when security comes in and asks for me. I was crapping myself! I went into the office, ha da talk with the assistant principle, and then the security guard had me remove only my shoes, shirt, and everything from my backpack. I was given detention after school for an hour in the indoor cafeteria and put with all the kids that were in for credit recovery. I had to write a short essay on being nice or something based off a mannerisms and behavior book. After 20 minutes, I saw my parents peek through the door and an adult simply told them I was in detention for some false reason. I spent the hour writing it, turned it in, and walked away a free man. The cops were supposed to be called but oddly, they decided not to. My dad had to go to work so my mom walked me home, which was 15 minutes away. Even odder was that my parents laughed it off after I told her what happened, probably because she knew I couldn't do what I told them I would do. Even more strange is that I became friends with the chick that I hit. I had her for art and me saying "bloody face" became a joke between us. She was cute, I wish I could remember her name so I could look her up on Facebook or Instagram and really apologize for what I did. 

-On the last day of that year, I smacked another girl with my backpack. She was a friend of my failed crush but that was my only reason. I threw some pencils at my crush too because I was pissed. I was on a psychopathic path at that time and the chicks didn't even report me. I was popular for being a dick so it might be true that being a jerk can make you popular. Then again, we were all immature and they might've mistakes my behavior as a joke. My family moved elsewhere and I became the opposite of who I was. I'd travel back in time and beat up my old self, I was such an idiot.

-Throughout my previous year of high school, sophomore year, I'd talk in my algebra class. I was ticked to get the same annoying teacher again and I had the class for 6th period. He had some strange vibes, a bit OCD and creeps up on you when doing problems. Many theorized that he was gay, haha. I'm usually burnt out by that period so I'd keep talking in order to stay awake. The teacher called my name during a problem, which meant I had to tell him the next step in solving it. I asked "what do you want" in a angry tone and he said "don't you dare talk to me like that" and I made up for it by telling him the next step. I'd always talk to the freshmen at my table. One of them, after I told him the teacher's first name, asked for Thomas. The teacher got ticked and threatened to send him outside. That was happening often to that kid anyways and he'd get in trouble on purpose. The other kid, later my friend, called him Thomas after he called him by his name. He asked "what'd you say" and the kid said "just kidding" and the teacher responded with "you better be." Out table was a pain in the ***!!!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

In 1st grade each week a boy and a girl got chosen to be leader and they got special privileges. I just happened to be the girl leader that week, and there were these green puppets my teacher had. I wasn't really paying attention at all at the time but the cutest guy in our entire grade sat next to me and told me to pick him next. I had absouletly no idea what he was talking about and asked pick him next for what? And he told me if I picked him to go next he would have sex with me. And I was just... O_O 

I didn't know what sex was I just knew it was something parents did and it was bad. So turns out the two leaders got to go first with controlling the puppets, and after that we pick who gets to do it next and so on and so on. I ended up picking him but told him he didn't have to have sex with me. xD But that's probably the naughtiest thing I ever did at school considering I was 6.

I also flicked off this really annoying kid in 3rd grade. He was a tattle tale and told me he was telling the teacher on me and he ended up making me his girlfriend slave for the remainder of the year. :c I did everything he said because I thought I would get expelled...

I also got suspended once in middle school for drawing on paint in computers class. I really had to go to the bathroom so I drew some nerdy kid who peed his pants, nothing bad just a pair of jeans with a yellow spot signifying pee. And some other kid laughing at him saying he peed his pants. And apparently it was so inappropriate they had to suspend me and have a parent meeting. My dad thought the school was being ridiculous when he had to come in and saw the picture (they printed it out.) I also knew a girl in my grade who drew a teacher with a bloody knife stabbing him with the teachers name written on the paper, and nothing happened to her.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I cant say the worst, as I'd get the jail even now. 
I played truant a lot though.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Take a girl to an empty classroom.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Smoked lol so bad....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I covered my desk in toxic lead. Long story...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

*In kindergarten - I built a gun out of cardboard boxes, teacher had a chat with my parents...

*Grade 1-2 - I was a bully for absolutely no reason to this 1 kid. I regret it now, we became friends later on tho 

*Grade 3 - was a naughty year, I brought a pocket knife and matches to school, teachers found out... but I didn't get a talk from my parents :S. 
I also wrote the f-word in a book, then scribbled it out and tried saying it was "duck"... I heard my dad talking about this (while laughing) to my mom, they didn't seem to care... /shrug.
I also in trouble one time on the school yard for having a paper clip opened up near a really autistic kid whom was screaming. I literally picked it up and 5 seconds later a teacher is screaming at me 

*Grade 4 - a well-developed girl tried getting me to she her my pee-pee in return for her boob... I told her "you go first" well, she did... then I didn't. The rest of the year she kept trying to pants me.

*Grade 5 - I don't think I did anything bad that year, was my final year in Canada too...

I've been home schooled since 2008.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Me and a friend got really dirty on a rainy day in primary school, and we made a total mess in the bathroom when we tried to clean ourselfs up. Had a chat with the very angry janitor afterwards and i was terrified. 

Other than that, i guess the naughiest thing i've done is that i probably skipped like 60%, if not more, of high school. I was the quiet and shy girl so i got away with it pretty well tbh so i have no regrets.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I never did much tbh, but in the 3rd grade I had two partners, Sean and Bobby. Bobby had a crush on me (I do terrible with boys who like me) and so I tried to act cool but panicked and the first thing that came out of my mouth was jokingly telling him to kiss Sean.. he ended up hitting him. 

"Why did you hit me?!" 
"Rayanne told me to do it!" 
"No... I said kiss him." 

We all had to stay after school and Bobby never talked to me again, lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking at Brad Pitt's nude candid photo while in computer class in 7th grade.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I snorted Pixie Stix


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Wrote "sex" on a little piece of paper and left it in the paste tub. Mind you, I was in 1st grade and really had no idea what all that entailed.


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

In kindergarten I avoiding going to P.E by pretending I had to use the bathroom. I stayed in there so long that the teacher finally had to take the other students to class. Once they were gone I ran to her desk, stole skittles from the jar, strolled on over to the toy chest and took a toy or 2, then ran up into the tree-house and read books till they came back from P.E. I did this several times and no one came back to get me and it was heaven.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

My friend and I skipped swimming practice (which occurred in school) to walk 2 miles to the mall at Gamestop to get a shiny Raikou on our Pokemon games. There was a feet of snow and it was hella cold but worth it. Also we went into the Teacher's lounge, ate an ice cream sandwich, and stole all the candy in there.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Outsmarted my teacher in physics class, basically embarrassed him.. but oh well, I had to apologize after class and started asking a few smart questions just to lighten the mood but apparently I did the opposite cuz' he couldn't answer any of them, lol.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

We had to carry a hymn book for the morning prayer everyday, if you don't take it the prefect would take you to the principal,once I happened to forget it so I took another book of the same size the prefect dint notice it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

There was an open field that looked like a part of a small park from my elementary school and it was located right next to a huge fence that separated the school from the public. In 5th grade, I used to hang out with this one kid that many parents will mutually agree is a bad influence. Sometimes during recess, we used to pick up small rocks ifrom that field and throw them over the fence with the intention to hit cars as a game. One day we threw a somewhat big rock and hit a car, waiting on a red light, on the windshield which obviously cracked it. The driver, a lady, immediately got out of the car and screamed at us that she's threatening to call the cops. I look behind only to see the kid I hang out with had already booked it, leaving me alone with a raging lady. The bell rang just in time so I ran as fast as I could to my class. I had that kid that I hung out with in my class and the both of us were pretty much pissing ourselves in fear expecting at any moment for the police to come in our classroom looking for 2 idiots throwing rocks at cars. Nothing happened but that was the last time I did something stupid like that.

There was also the time when I was in a after-school program where we did random activities such as homework, arts and crafts, sports, etc. Anyway, I also hung out with this one kid that lived on the same street as me so I felt a little more closely acquainted with him. One day, we skipped the whatever activity we were supposed to be doing by making up an excuse to the teacher to get out of the classroom. The next day, we ditched the school completely with his friends by climbing a fence over to get outside of the school. I felt so rebellious and terrified at the same time because I had the idea that I just skipped school like a naughty kid until the next day that I realized that it was only after-school program that I ditched and not the actual school hours.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> *Grade 4 - a well-developed girl tried getting me to she her my pee-pee in return for her boob... I told her "you go first" well, she did... then I didn't. The rest of the year she kept trying to pants me.


This is the most alpha thing I have read in a while.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I stole a 10 milliliter graduated cylinder once on the last few days of junior year in high school. Kept it for a long while actually. That was so totally bad-***.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> I stole a 10 milliliter graduated cylinder once on the last few days of junior year in high school. Kept it for a long while actually. That was so totally bad-***.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah...you just wanted a shot glass. My image of you is now completely shattered you bad girl.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

TenYears said:


> Yeah...you just wanted a shot glass. My image of you is now completely shattered you bad girl.


Well, you could say I was...

breaking bad. Hehe. 10 ml is much too little to get drunk off of. You need at least 100 or more, preferably grain alcohol but hey, mouthwash is just as good eh? (Don't drink mouthwash kids)


----------



## lisafrankii (Jul 17, 2015)

my friend pressured me to ditch school at lunch to go buy some hot wings thats how rebel it gets lol


----------



## IcyJK913 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm a goody two shoes so I don't do naughty things. But I know of naughty things other people did.

Like the bomb threat we had that had us evacuated for two days. The girl who did it was apprehended.

In my French textbook, someone thought it would be funny to draw dxcks everywhere. And I mean everywhere... O.O


----------



## nothingcounts (May 15, 2015)

I was not a well-behaved student. I was constantly being kicked out of class for talking too much. 
I remember one incident specifically where I locked myself and two other friends in a classroom and threw the keys out of the window. One of my friends started having a panic attack and we had to scream for help. Oh god, what a scene. Got me in a lot of trouble.


----------

